# Sisters of Battle Blessed Banner



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

One of my earlier models. The miniature was no longer available, when I started the hobby, so I was quite happy I could get one second hand at my FLGS. But what I was really happy about was the former owner's ("Schaf" from my FLAGS Forum) really cool, although unpainted banner she sculpted. A piece of cloth soaked in wood glue, she told me.

For the rest of the miniature I hope I can claim to have made the best of my limited painting and modeling skills. Switching the head for a helmeted one, adding some ropes and before someone 'accuses' me of being able to do freehand drawings, the motive on both sides of the banner I dug out from the Dawn of War Soulstorm game files, printed them, cut them out, glued them on the banner and repainted them!








The only sad thing about this model is, I never used it with the old Witch hunters Codex and with the new WDex it's also highly unlikely I'll ever even use the unit it can be used in.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, that looks fantastic!! and your painting has done it justice, it can quite proudly stand at the centre of your army! great work. I'm in a similar situation with my Space Wolves, having a banner bearer with no real use in game. But they look good when displayed and every army needs one.

And both those tips on the banner are useful: cloth on woodglue? I've never heard of it and probably wouldn't have thought of it either. And the old trick of printing a design out and gluing it on  You've done it well though.

You've made the mini look great so well done.

+rep

Rev


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a great looking paint job even if you used a layout. It looks crisp and the details look really well done. 

+rep for you!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tidy and good choice of colours.

My niggle is that the metallics are suppressed by the gloss varnish; I think it would pop more with a matte/gloss contrast.



TheReverend said:


> cloth on woodglue? I've never heard of it and probably wouldn't have thought of it either.


I have tried doing it; the problem is getting the dilution of the glue right so it is thick enough to hold the shape but not so thick the weight of the glue pulls it out of shape.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a great looking model, everything from the base tot he armour to the banner. awesome job, keep it up. 

+rep, though I'm not sure what good it'll do.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful model. +rep for you.


----------



## Zarkin (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutely awesome man. Would you use the Simulacrum Imperialus? It could be that instead of the Blessed Banner for the new dex


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Zarkin said:


> Would you use the Simulacrum Imperialus? It could be that instead of the Blessed Banner for the new dex


With the WDex's Acts of Faith having so little of an effect, I think I couldn't justify 20 pts on a squad just to make them that little bit more reliable, so no!

But as TheReverend mentioned, such models are just priceless when displaying your army and I enjoyed creating it.


----------

